# Certified Locations and Caravan club website



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Greg and I are thinking about next year's hols. We are considering a trip to the UK for about three weeks. (France is also calling to us) 

We like the idea of using CLs as opposed to sites for most of our stays. When I go to the Caravan Club websites it tells me that I have to be a paid up member to view the information on CL's. I will join if we decide that we definitely are going to UK but won't join just to see the information. The locations and costs of CL's will be one of the big deciding factors for us. It would be so useful to be able to access that information as I like to do a good bit of research before a trip.

So is there another way to find that info online that I could use? 
Thanks in anticipation (as usual)

Ca


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not that I know of. Prices of CLs vary depending on location and facilities. In touristy areas prices tend to be higher, top wack with electric is probably close to £13 and average price is probably about £8 and I doubt you will find too many under £5 per night.

You can buy the Clubs site book in large book shops, but even if you had access to the info it may not be correct. It is always advised you should check with the site owner for latest prices. The cost of the book must almost equate to half a years mebership these days!


peedee


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh my first posting and perhaps I can help. I have no idea if you can access the information without paying for the membership but I am a member so if I can help you in anyway...just ask. I can look a few things up for you to give you an idea...unless someone else knows how you can get this info without joining.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Dawn  And welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

Ca - you could also try the MHF campsite database, as well as UKCampsite, which both feature CL information.

Don't forget the C&CC, and their CSs. Same thing, but I think you might be able to get to the information without being a member. I might be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time.

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with peedee, the information does change quite a lot so even getting hold of an old book may not help as the prices change. 

The cheapest we have had is £2 per night for a simple field with tap and emptying point plus rubbish.

The most expensive was £11 including electricity and free hot showers as well as a covered indoor heated pool (but sadly that one is no longer available).

Many places join and leave the CL list each year - hence the need to check the latest and then ring the owner to ensure still available.

You can often pick up last years book at shows, but the only other way is if a current member is prepared to let you look............

Dave


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

You can always use MHF 'Campsite Reviews' they include some CL's with reviews from those who have stayed there. I have found some very good CL's using this facility


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks folks for the quick replies, MHF at its best.
I was interested in the Caravan Club as it appears to have a lot more CLs than there are CSs. I will keep looking and will look at the database on here. I have no specific places that I know of yet, it's always nice to just pick areas and see what's available there. 

We think we would make our way across from Holyhead towards London then over to the east coast and down around the south coast, up to Salisbury, and then over to the south west coast and back up for the ferry home. 

Thanks again, keep it coming

Ca


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You have to be a CC member to use CL's. A lot more CL owners are asking for members cards to confirm details.

When you join the club the joining fee includes the price of the sites book. Its well worth the fee just for the CL network.

Earlier this year I worked out that you could tour most of England using CL's for £3.00 per night. Easy for £5.0 per night.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you just want to know where they are, there are plenty of web sites offering downloads of the CC's POIs, for use on GPS devices or Autoroute. They may not be up to date of course. There may even be one available on this site's downlaod pages.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> from Holyhead towards London then over to the east coast


I don't know when you're coming, Ca, but there's a rather good rally happening on the East coast in May - >> link << :wink:

Gerald


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

When the time comes I will certainly join (if UK wins over France!). I realise the benefits of membership but obviously the information in advance would be helpful in making the decision.

The ferry price to UK would be somewhere over €200 and the ferry to France last year was €550. We would be able to stay at aires most of the time in France and at municipals fairly cheaply. So lots of thinking around the options. 

BTW should we call it the UK or Britain? We would say England but we will be in Wales too.

Ca


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> You have to be a CC member to use CL's. A lot more CL owners are asking for members cards to confirm details.


I am sure I have read somewhere this is not strictly correct. Maybe on the DEFRA site. I believe the clubs licence them and police them but it is the owners who decide who to have on site or not.

peedee


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

CaGreg,

Have a look at 5van.co.uk By no means comprehensive, but it will give you a good start.

Regards

Pomme


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

peedee said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be a CC member to use CL's. A lot more CL owners are asking for members cards to confirm details.
> ...


Sites Directory and Handbook page 7.

'Then there are the members-only Certificated locations......'

And on page 295.

'Only Club members are allowed to use CLs....'


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ca. You have a PM.

Dave


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Ca,

Website www.caravancampingsites.co.uk has quite a few CC & CCC 5 van sites on it. There are good thumbnail pictures which give a clue to the type of site

crissy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner, that is what the club says and would like you to think. I will see if I can find it but as far as I am aware the club only APPROVES sites for use by its members. 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner, I wasnt't quite right. I had read about it >here< Have a look at section 5 Q17. The CC holds cetificates under paras 4,5 and 6, para 5 applies to CLs and CSs.

peedee


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

You could try www.jollyinteresting.co uk to get an idea of what is available and where. As has been said before you need the CC book to get phone numbers etc and it is advisable to phone to check availability and fees etc.

By the way the UK is the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and GB comprises England, Scotland and Wales. Still can't figure out why NI cars have to have GB stickers though..


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

bluereiver said:


> Hi
> 
> You could try www.jollyinteresting.co uk to get an idea of what is available and where. As has been said before you need the CC book to get phone numbers etc and it is advisable to phone to check availability and fees etc.
> 
> By the way the UK is the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and GB comprises England, Scotland and Wales. Still can't figure out why NI cars have to have GB stickers though..


Bluereiver that is exactly what I want thank you, Great information there.
Isn't MHF just great for this kind of response?

Ca


----------



## tpe (May 21, 2009)

*c l sites*

hi try www.5van.co.uk. dont think it asks for mem no


----------

